#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  What is digital marketing & what are jobs under umbrella of digital marketing ?

## Wondergirl

From your website itself to your online branding assets digital advertising ,email marketing ,online brochures and beyond -there's a huge spectrum of tactics and assets that fall under the umbrella of digital marketing "Explains Mehmood hanif,brand strategist at pure VPN.
Digital marketing is the promotion of products and services via the use of digital advertising .This promotion is usually done over one OR more forms of electronic media. 

Variety of jobs that fall into this line of work ,include analytic roles ,
common position -Account manager
Pay per click (PPC) mangerSearch engine optimize (SEO) strategists .content marketers . * Would you please share more jobs on digital marketing?*

----------

